# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Подарок на 8 марта

## D.Butterfly

Хороший подарок любимой девушке ) Шкатулки по 150 гр каждая Все с ключиками

----------


## goblin

Да, не плохие! Это настоящее дерево ?

----------


## D.Butterfly

Да да да )И они больше в размерах чем кажется на фото

----------


## D.Butterfly

Апп

----------


## laim

Почистите личку! музыкальная шкатулка есть? дайте ваш тел. в личку....плиззззз)))))

----------


## D.Butterfly

Темной шкатулки больше нет,осталось пару из светлого дерева

----------


## D.Butterfly

Конечно)

----------


## D.Butterfly

Апп

----------


## D.Butterfly

Апп

----------


## D.Butterfly

Ап

----------


## D.Butterfly

Ап

----------


## D.Butterfly



----------


## D.Butterfly

:smileflag:

----------


## D.Butterfly



----------


## D.Butterfly

:smileflag:

----------


## D.Butterfly

:smileflag:

----------


## D.Butterfly

Скоро 8 Марта ))))

----------


## D.Butterfly

Хороший подарок )))

----------


## D.Butterfly

Апп

----------


## yo-yo

Еще в продаже?

----------


## D.Butterfly



----------


## D.Butterfly



----------


## D.Butterfly

апп

----------


## D.Butterfly

Апп

----------


## D.Butterfly

:Vvenkegif:   Шкатулки новые.Осталось 3 шкатулки светлого дерева и 5 темного дерева.

----------


## D.Butterfly



----------


## D.Butterfly

Скоро Новый год )))

----------


## D.Butterfly

:Vvenkegif: антикризисные   цены

----------


## D.Butterfly

200 гр

----------


## D.Butterfly

Пока еще 200  )))

----------

